# Queso Fundido with Chorizo



## ibglowin

*Ingredients:*

Vegetable oil, for oiling the baking dish
6 ounces chorizo or spicy Italian sausage, casings removed
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 serrano pepper, chopped, seeds removed
1 large clove garlic, minced
2 cups grated Cacique Asadero or Oaxaca or mozzarella cheese
6 flour tortillas, warmed

*Directions:*

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. Oil a 3 or 4 cup ovenproof baking dish.

In a dry medium skillet, saute the chorizo over medium-high heat until almost crisp. Remove the chorizo to a plate. Add the onions, pepper and garlic to the pan juices and cook until soft, about 5 minutes. Return the chorizo to the skillet with the onions and garlic and stir to combine.

Put half of the cheese in the baking dish and sprinkle with half of the chorizo mixture. Repeat with the remaining cheese and chorizo mixture. Bake until the cheese is bubbling, about 20 minutes. Serve with flour tortillas for soft tacos or with chips.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

What wine goes with this!! Going to have to try this with some real heat and a handful of cilantro. Thanks, WVMJ


----------



## Boatboy24

WVMountaineerJack said:


> What wine goes with this!! Going to have to try this with some real heat and a handful of cilantro. Thanks, WVMJ



Margaritas!

I'd go with something citrusy and crisp.


----------

